# Boş olmak



## FlyingBird

i know it mean something like 'to be empty' but why people saying like that when they dismiss some person from job?

boş=empty
olmak=to be
boş ol=be empty 

really no sense to me 



şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## Black4blue

We don't say it when we dismiss someone.
Husbands say it when they divroce their wives.
It's probably cause *married=full, single=empty* logic. 

*boşamak* and *boşanmak* are related to this word.
Examples:
_Adam karısını boşadı.
Kadın kocasını boşadı.
Adam ve kadın boşandılar.
Adam karısına üç kez "Boş ol!" dedi ve boşandılar.

_(In Ottoman Empire, if a man says to his wife "Boş ol!" three times, they get divorced religiously. _[As far as I know. Sorry if I am wrong.]_)


----------



## murattug

Black4blue said:


> (In Ottoman Empire, if a man says to his wife "Boş ol!" three times, they get divorced religiously. _[As far as I know. Sorry if I am wrong.]_)



üç talak ile boşamanın hükmü şudur
bir adam karısını bu şekilde boşarsa bir daha o kadınla evlenemez
daha doğrusu bir tek şartla evlenebilir o da bu şekilde boşanan kadın başka bir adamla evlenir ve ardından boşanma veya ölüm nedeniyle dul kalırsa ancak ondan sonra tekrar evlenebilir.
Ayrıca kadının ikinci evliliği gerçek bir evlilik olacak, hülle olmayacak.

saygılarımla,


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> It's probably cause *married=full, single=empty* logic.


still no logic to me, really sound weird to say '*be empty*'
i would understand if it was 'serbest ol'  but 'boş ol'  just cant get it


----------



## Rallino

Who says "boş ol" nowadays, really? Where did you hear that word? 
It's a fixed phrase that has existed since forever. Don't analyze it in vain. Idioms are a cultural thing that usually doesn't make sense to foreigners. You need to accept them as they are.


----------



## Muttaki

Rallino said:


> Who says "boş ol" nowadays, really? Where did you hear that word?



Are you sure you live in Turkey? Even if you didn't hear it from someone who wants to get divorced, you should know there is such an expression.


----------



## Rallino

Muttaki said:


> Are you sure you live in Turkey? Even if you didn't hear it from someone who wants to get divorced, you should know there is such an expression.


Oh please. Show me where I said "there is no such expression."
I was curious to know where she had heard it since, let's not fool ourselves, no one actively uses it. 
I'm not sure if *you* live in Turkey, but I haven't heard it even once around here. 
It's just a relic phrase in people's minds.


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> I was curious to know where *she * *He *had heard it


i am not woman


----------



## Rallino

Ah I'm sorry, my bad.


----------



## Muttaki

Rallino said:


> let's not fool ourselves, no one actively uses it.
> I'm not sure if *you* live in Turkey, but I haven't heard it even once around here.



I was born and always lived in Turkey, and you need to know people actively use it. If you are trying to point to the non-Muslims in Turkey, like Armenians, Greeks, Jews etc., they presumably don't use this phrase; but the Turks use it.


----------



## Rallino

Muttaki said:


> I was born and always lived in Turkey, and you need to know people actively use it. If you are trying to point to the non-Muslims in Turkey, like Armenians, Greeks, Jews etc., they presumably don't use this phrase; but the Turks use it.


Actually, I thought that Muslims don't use it either. I was wrong then. Or it's less frequent in some regions.


----------

